# Fly that imitates a nipper/yabbie??



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey all im after a fly that imitates the movement that a yabbie makes when it swims, i had a whole heap of random flys in the kit that i bought and one moved very much in this way....then a some lillys decided they wanted it more then i did.

So if any one knows of something like this id be very happy, the area i want to use it has a lot of sand flats with yabbie holes and thats what we've always used for whiting and I wana try my luck on them with a fly but if any one has something else i should use instead im all ears.

Thanks guys. Adam.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Are you looking to buy or tie?


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

At the moment im looking to buy but have been pricing kits on ebay as i would like to start tying and it dosnt seem overly expensive to set your self up.

Thanks patwah any help is much appreciated.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Thegaff said:


> At the moment im looking to buy but have been pricing kits on ebay as i would like to start tying and it dosnt seem overly expensive to set your self up.
> 
> Thanks patwah any help is much appreciated.


If you tied I'd tell you my Australianised SW yabby version of this: http://www.flyanglersonline.com/flytyin ... 99fotw.php


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Im starting to think buying a vice and the rest of the gear might be a good idea.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

The ones I tie are a bream-sized variation of these guys - http://www.saltwaterflyfishing.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=11320

Keep in mind that yabbies crawl forwards so most shrimp/prawn patterns (including this one) that you'll find won't be perfect, but fish will definitely still eat them. Also try use a pattern where the hook point is facing up as your fly will need to be on the bottom the whole time. Maybe try and find a good mantis shrimp pattern and play around with colours to suit?

And start tying your own - buying flies is waaaay more expensive, even in the short term.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I started tying my own to 'save money'
It doesn't usually work that way, even if you don't get into expensive branches like I did (fully dressed salmon flies)
The flies are better than bought ones though, and I won't fish with a fly unless I tied it myself


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

If you tie, here is one of the better ones I have seen

http://www.fishnet.com.au/flyswap/artic ... abbie.html


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Kelvin said:


> If you tie, here is one of the better ones I have seen
> 
> http://www.fishnet.com.au/flyswap/artic ... abbie.html


Thanks kelvin that's the one I was looking for

Thegaff, a very small deer hair slider in the appropriate colour also works well over shallow flats (wade deep, cast back into the shallows)


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Kelvin said:


> If you tie, here is one of the better ones I have seen
> 
> http://www.fishnet.com.au/flyswap/artic ... abbie.html


Kelvin that looks like an awsome fly, it might take a wile till my tying skills are up there though.



anselmo said:


> I started tying my own to 'save money'
> It doesn't usually work that way, even if you don't get into expensive branches like I did (fully dressed salmon flies)
> The flies are better than bought ones though, and I won't fish with a fly unless I tied it myself


I had actually thought that i would save a samll fortune on money if i started tying my own as im pretty sure i paid $20 for two clousers a few weeks back, I could be wrong about that price though as it was a few weeks.

Any recomendations on starter gear to start tying with? is it worth me buying one of those ebay starter kits that ive been looking at or am i better off trying to buy some second hand gear and then go from there?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Wapsi-Fly-Ty ... 232653938a
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Umpqua-Metz- ... 3f208943d9

Anything I should watch out for or not buy?


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

The wapsi may not fit the bench you're tying on. A real pain. Also, you may have problems with customs, bringing in the fur and hair.

The Umpqua kit looks ok. However you may not get the stability you want from a free standing vise. Probably not a big issue.

You can spend a lot on a vise, gallows tool, rotating heads, plus a maid to wipe your sweaty brow, but to be honest, my favourite vise is a cheap Indian vise a family friend gave to me in 1989, costing $25. I tie everything from little size 24 midge patterns up to 5/0 Deceivers. Its the vise that goes with me, everywhere. My vices go with me too.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Berger said:


> The wapsi may not fit the bench you're tying on. A real pain. Also, you may have problems with customs, bringing in the fur and hair.
> 
> The Umpqua kit looks ok. However you may not get the stability you want from a free standing vise. Probably not a big issue.
> 
> You can spend a lot on a vise, gallows tool, rotating heads, plus a maid to wipe your sweaty brow, but to be honest, my favourite vise is a cheap Indian vise a family friend gave to me in 1989, costing $25. I tie everything from little size 24 midge patterns up to 5/0 Deceivers. Its the vise that goes with me, everywhere. My vices go with me too.


what he said
start with a cheap vice, a good pair of scissors (well 2 pairs - 1 coarse pair for wire, hair etc, and 1 fine pair for thread) and a good bobbin holder
that's enough tools to get going on 99% of all flies
you can upgrade the vice later (its cheap), but the good scissors and good bobbin holder will last forever so its worth spending a little mroe on them initially


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

A friend left this bit of twee irreverence on my facebook, while discussing flies for bluefin tuna:

Could one design a little fly,
to tempt a girl while walking by?
It would save an awkward flirt,
And she'd lift her mini skirt, 
When she caught it with her eye.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

That last post is actually vaguely appropriate to this thread, because the cost of fly tying materials, such as capes and saddles, has gone up and in some cases become unavailable as a result of the growing fashion for women to tie feathers in their hair.

There's a revenge of course. "Women's" stores, such as Spotlight, are often a good source of cheap fly tying material. And UV setting nail-varnish is cheaper than Clear-Cure-Goo.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I think if I do end up buying some gear to start tying fly's im just gona stick with clousers for a wile till i get the hang of it, I cant imagine the material's for them woud set me back to much but then again I have been known to be wrong on such things. I'll keep that in mind though about spotlight and what not. thanks man.


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

Or something like this:
http://www.proangler.com.au/Fly-Tying-K ... ducts.html

Support locals and all that.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats not bad at all, go the $99 one or spend the extra and go the $125 one? what do you think?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

They are very expensive for what they are
very basic vice, very basic (i.e. low quality) tools, no materials
the box is the most fancy part and I imagine what you're paying a premium for

You'd be best off going into a tackle shop and buying a vice, a good bobbin and a single good pair of scissors, then go to a pharmacy and buy a cheap pair of nail scissors for your rough stuff
I'd be highly surprised of the tackle shop doesn't throw in a quick lesson then and there if you're dropping the cash
you'll also get a point in the direction of materials, hooks, thread etc
and, you'll walk out of the shop with it in your hand and can start when you get home - no waiting for the postman

There are somethings I say buy online if you're coming from an informed place
But in this instance, not knowing what you want, and not knowing how to use it when you do get it, means you'll make a poorly advised purchase

Feel free to PM me if you want some help in tying or selecting materials, tools, vices etc


----------



## Berger (Aug 13, 2012)

anselmo said:


> Feel free to PM me if you want some help in tying or selecting materials, tools, vices etc


Why not keep the advice public. I'm always willing to learn a thing or two.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Berger said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to PM me if you want some help in tying or selecting materials, tools, vices etc
> ...


No problem
I'll start a new thread and post the link here


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

As requested, Sir Berger: viewtopic.php?uid=4355&f=93&t=59792&start=0


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

anselmo said:


> They are very expensive for what they are
> very basic vice, very basic (i.e. low quality) tools, no materials
> the box is the most fancy part and I imagine what you're paying a premium for
> 
> ...


Thanks anselmo you should have a pm from me in a few days and i'll be following that new thread of yours also, i'll probably post a few questions on there as well.


----------

